# Dummy cycles



## millyJJ (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi

I was hoping some kind people could help with the following questions.

Has anyone done a dummy cycle?

If you don't mind sharing this info, how much did it cost?
Did you have to go to London for a scan?
Did you test pregesterone absorption as part of the cycle?
Did it show any problems?

Thanks
Milly


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

sammid from Im thread hd a dummy cycle with drugs and scans and dummy transfer . she diid this to iron out any problems with these issue priot to proper treatment later in the Spring.


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Milly
I went through a dummy cycle last summer after my first DE attempt failed at IM Barcelona. I was put on the same drug regime as though I was going for a Transfer I was also given a new drug protocol from my first attempt and they wanted to see how I would react to this drug, on day 16 of the drugs I went to IM for a Doppler scan, this is done to check the blood flow to the uterus, my scan showed good blood flowing and I wasn't ill on my new drug protocol so this was to be my new drugs regime on my next and further cycles, I never paid for mt scan at the time, but if your having yours done in London you will have to pay, IM don't charge for scans when your on the refund program which I was on, and as I live in Spain it was quicker to go there for one.

Hope that helps.

Marina


----------



## millyJJ (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for your replies

Marina is the scan any different from the lining scan?? My review from IM said I had a triple layer (and I had accupuncture) so I'm not sure whether to just have another go or get this checked out first I don't understand why they can't tell when they do the transfer??

Milly


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Milly

Yes the scan to check blood flow is the same as lining, only difference is they use colour images to see the arteries in the uterus this makes a funny sound like space invaders  but its the same a trans vaginal scan, or dildo cam we call it 

love

Marina


----------

